# Samsung Galaxy S4 Zoom official with 10x zoom, Android 4.2



## ZTR (Jun 12, 2013)

> Samsung officially announced its latest cameraphone running Android and it's called the Galaxy S4 Zoom. It's basically a hybrid between the Galaxy S4 mini and the Galaxy Camera, combining solid smartphone functionality with the versatility of a zoom lens and a proper flash.
> *cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/06/samsung-galaxy-s4-zoom-official/gsmarena_001.jpg
> The Samsung Galaxy S4 Zoom built around a 4.3" Super AMOLED display with a resolution of 960x540 pixels and Corning Gorilla Glass 3 for protection. Under the hood the smartphone sports a 1.5GHz dual-core processor and 1.5GB of RAM. The hybrid has a footprint similar to the Galaxy S4 mini, but is notably thicker at 125.5x63.5x15.4 mm.
> It's also notably heavier at 208g, but that was to be expected given the much larger camera module and the proper grip.
> ...





Samsung Galaxy S4 Zoom official with 10x zoom, Android 4.2 - GSMArena.com news


----------



## quagmire (Jun 12, 2013)

Camera : (Probably) 1/2.3" sensor , 24-240mm @ f3.1 to f6.3  <-- meh!

SOC: (Must be) Dual A9 <-- meh!

Pricing: (Around) 20k <-- LOL!

Fails as both camera and a phone.. Buy it if you want S-hit apps and features on a "camera".



> The Samsung S4 Zoom will be able to make phone calls


----------



## Empirial (Jun 12, 2013)

Better buy a Nokia Lumia 520 + Sony PNS Camera & then Dono Ko Chipka Le Saaiyan Fevicol Se.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 12, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Camera : (Probably) 1/2.3" sensor , 24-240mm @ f3.1 to f6.3  <-- meh!
> 
> SOC: (Must be) Dual A9 <-- meh!
> 
> ...



CPU is dual core Cortex A15


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 12, 2013)

ZTR said:


> CPU is dual core Cortex A15



Nope

CPU: Dual-core *Cortex-A9 *1.5 GHz processor, 1.5GB RAM, Mali-400 GPU


----------



## quagmire (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## quagmire (Jul 10, 2013)

RIP Samsung!  Samsung launches Galaxy S4 mini and S4 Zoom at Rs. 27,900 and Rs. 29,900 - Mobile Phone | News | ThinkDigit


----------



## Empirial (Jul 10, 2013)

quagmire said:


> RIP Samsung!  Samsung launches Galaxy S4 mini and S4 Zoom at Rs. 27,900 and Rs. 29,900 - Mobile Phone | News | ThinkDigit



The name S4 Boom suits more


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2013)

Don't you mean S4 _Doom_ 

What's with this Android oversaturation in the market these days?

I just don't get it. While I personally do not like the OS (because of UI and a "me too" nature), I can see why most people like it.

But I can't understand having 200-300 phones (exaggerating) in the same price bracket. All it does is confuse the customer.

It seems as if cellphone manufacturers want to win customers with shock and awe tactics


----------



## zeeshanaayan07 (Jul 13, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy s4 is much better than s3


----------

